

Still Waiting for the Revolution: A Conversation with Alan Kay [2002] - nzmsv
http://web.archive.org/web/20020613145206/http://cbi.cgey.com/journal/Issue8/Still_Waiting.html

======
macco
Kay's definition of innovation is contrary to that of Peter Drucker. For him
an succesful innovation has to accepted by the people.

